# Lancaster, CA-15 yr. old Golden dumped in shelter!!



## cgriffin

Unbelievable! How many of us would LOVE to have our golden furbabies reach such a ripe old age? 
Oh my heart is breaking for this poor boy!
I just don't understand how people can be so cruel! To me, there is really no excuse to dump this dog off at a shelter!


----------



## gold4me

This makes me so sad. I wish with all my heart I could have had my goldens who are at the bridge when they were 15. How can people do this.


----------



## Karen519

*Unforgiveable*

This is unforgiveable!
I'm confident that one of the rescues will save him-at least I'm praying for that!


----------



## goldilover2650

I am sick to my stomach...how awful....

I think one of the forum members is affiliated with GRAPE...will try and figure it out


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob's Gr's is affiliated with GRRAPE, but that is in Pennsylvania.


----------



## goldilover2650

Lancaster CA? When I saw Lancaster, I had assumed PA.... oops...


----------



## GoldenMum

OWNER SURRENDER????!?!! I just don't get it!?!?


----------



## BayBeams

I sent the information on to GRCGLA Rescue. Hopefully we can find a comfy bed for this oldster to call home.
So sad...


----------



## *Laura*

oh poor sweet baby.....this is so sad


----------



## monarchs_joy

That's terrible. I can't believe someone would surrender a 15 yo  I'm would snap him up but I'm too far away. If we can find out what rescue sponsors him I would love to make a donation to them for him.


----------



## Karen519

*Baybeams & Monarch Joy*

Baybeams

Thanks for emlg. for him.

Monarch Joy

If I find out that a rescue does take him, I'll let you know which one!


----------



## sarahdove

*I am right next door to Lancaster. The shelter is only 20 min. from me and I can't even help. My heart is breaking. We got our very first golden from this shelter and she was 10 yrs old. We loved her for 2 years before we lost our angel.*
*Golden Retiever Rescue of Greater Los Angeles will most likely grab her. That is who was taking our Molly from the shelter before we adopted her. They are really good about getting our goldens out of there.*
*I will try to find out her status.*
*I have found so many goldens and placed them with family and friends but I have no one else to call. :-( *


----------



## Karen519

*Sarah*

Sarah

Bless your heart-can you try to find out if the rescue is aware of him and if they are going to get him out of there? Thanks so much!!


----------



## BayBeams

It is still early here in CA so not much can happen until the shelter opens. EDIT: I have sent a message to Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue.

Why someone would leave their beautiful sugar face at a shelter is beyond me...


----------



## Karen519

*Andrea*

ANDREA

Maybe his owner died and the family didn't want to bother with him!
SO awful!
thanks for sending the message to rescue!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

BayBeams said:


> ... Why someone would leave their beautiful sugar face at a shelter is beyond me...


Because they are monsters, there is no valid excuse for something like this, not at all. My blood is just boiling.
Sending prayers for this beautiful boy to be saved. Please keep us posted. If there is a way to help (money wise) I am in.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy's Mom*

Buddy's Mom

Thank you! Will let you know IF he is rescued.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> OWNER SURRENDER????!?!! I just don't get it!?!?


Me either, unfrotuantely when I was helping CFGRR, I saw it too often.
I and the Intake Coordinator both had Old Golds at the time, it always broke our hearts, it also made us angry. You don't always know the circumstances so it's hard to judge, but I'll never understand it when there are Rescue Groups that are willing to help. Sometimes people just aren't aware of options that are available to them.

I hope one of the GR Rescues will take this boy and let him live out the time he has remaining with a family.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

Karen519 said:


> ANDREA
> 
> Maybe his owner died


This was my first thought.


----------



## BayBeams

I do realize that there may be circumstances we may not understand. We just need to get this lovely pup out of the shelter


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Hali's Mom

My turn to bump
:crossfing


----------



## sarahdove

BayBeams said:


> It is still early here in CA so not much can happen until the shelter opens. EDIT: I have sent a message to Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue.
> 
> Why someone would leave their beautiful sugar face at a shelter is beyond me...


Oh good, glad you got a message out to them. I already have 4 dogs, and I am over my limit in the city; so the shelter would absolutly tell me no to adopt the sweet baby. (I call all doggies baby no matter what the age 

As for leaving at the shelter............that is how we got our precious Molly. She was owner surrender. She was the best pup ever. I even wrote an article in our local newspaper about Molly and asked why could anyone leave such an angel.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

bumping up


----------



## MikaTallulah

That is so sad.

Someday I want to rescue the oldies but goodies


----------



## BayBeams

I am heading off to work but will update when I can if I hear anything from the Rescue rep.


----------



## Karen519

*To all*

To all

Will be checking back here as much as I can today. So far, Haven't received any replies from the rescues I've emld.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Bumping up !


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Do we know if he is available for adoption now? Just talked to the hubby and he is OK with me going and picking him up. I live about 45 min. from lancaster.


----------



## mlbdenver

This photo makes me cry, he is so precious! Having lost my poor boy at only 8, I am envious of those who are lucky enough to get to 15.

I don't live nearby, but if all else fails, I will take him. Wow.

What a sweet pea.


----------



## PrincessDi

I SO wish that we still lived in Anaheim, CA. He is too precious not to have a loving home. The old golds are so precious.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glassbuttercup said:


> Do we know if he is available for adoption now? Just talked to the hubby and he is OK with me going and picking him up. I live about 45 min. from lancaster.


If you're wiling to take in this boy, contact the shelter ASAP.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

They open at 12 today. I'll be leaving shortly with my daughter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glassbuttercup said:


> They open at 12 today. I'll be leaving shortly with my daughter.


Yay!!!!!! God bless you for taking in this sweet boy.

Please update when you get back.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

my second golden was a 12+ year old girl from the shelter. She lived with me for a year before she passed. I just hope he is good enough health to have a quality life for a little longer. I hate seeing the old dogs in the pound!


----------



## *Laura*

yahhh....thank you....you're wonderful


----------



## Glassbuttercup

If my daughter would ever get out of the shower, I could be on the way....ugh.....teenagers!!lol


----------



## cgriffin

Just caught back up with this thread. Yay, oldie but goodie is getting a furever home! Thank you Glassbuttercup! Please keep us posted and good luck, hope so much that you can get him!


----------



## Karen519

*Goldie*

Glassbuttercup!

Please let us know what happens


----------



## Karen519

*Replies*

I haven't heard back from any of the rescues I emld. yet.
Glad that Glassbuttercup is going there.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

Ohhh this is heartbreaking!!! If I lived closer I would take him in a heart beat!!! Hopefully Glassbuttercup is able to give him a home!!! keep us posted please.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Wish you the best Glassbuttercup, keep us updated.


----------



## Karen519

*Facebook*

On Facebook, it is saying that this boy was adopted today. Don't know who adopted him, but hope it is true.
Perhaps it was Glassbuttercup!!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...2000654621&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply


----------



## Thalie

Hoping all went went and you were able to get him, Glassbuttercup. Waiting for the good news.


----------



## Karen519

*Senior*

Have to go out for the evening so won't be back on until tomorrow A.M
If you go to the Facebook link it is saying he was adopted or rescued, so not sure which it is.
Will try to confirm tomorrow. 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Well, here is the bad news, this poor old guy is dying. After talking with the workers at the shelter I'm pretty sure that the previous owners just couldn't afford to pay the 200+ that it costs to have him euthanized at the vets. Although I couldn't do that to my dog that had been my faithful companion for 15 years, in today's economy, I'm not going to throw stones at the previous owners. He is in really bad shape, they said that he is paralyzed and can't walk, they want to euthanize him, but they have to wait the mandatory holding time before they can do it. He wont even respond/look at you when you talk to him.

There is another male 8 year old golden there whose owner does make me mad. He is soooo sweet and gets so happy when kids and puppies walk by. He was turned in as a stray and they found the microchip in him. They contacted the owner and he doesn't want to come get him. He is full of life and looks like he's got a few more good years to live. I'm #3 on the interested persons list so he will more than likely find a forever home. here are some pictures of him.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I am so sorry and sad to hear that the old fella is in such bad shape. If he is dying, I do not understand that they don't waive the mandatory holding period. He was an owner turn in and obviously, they are not going to adopt him out to anybody. That is just plain old cruel, IMO.
On a lighter note, I wish you good luck with getting to adopt the other Golden, he looks so precious.


----------



## BayBeams

Glassbuttercup said:


> Well, here is the bad news, this poor old guy is dying. After talking with the workers at the shelter I'm pretty sure that the previous owners just couldn't afford to pay the 200+ that it costs to have him euthanized at the vets. Although I couldn't do that to my dog that had been my faithful companion for 15 years, in today's economy, I'm not going to throw stones at the previous owners. He is in really bad shape, they said that he is paralyzed and can't walk, they want to euthanize him, but they have to wait the mandatory holding time before they can do it. He wont even respond/look at you when you talk to him.
> 
> There is another male 8 year old golden there whose owner does make me mad. He is soooo sweet and gets so happy when kids and puppies walk by. He was turned in as a stray and they found the microchip in him. They contacted the owner and he doesn't want to come get him. He is full of life and looks like he's got a few more good years to live. I'm #3 on the interested persons list so he will more than likely find a forever home. here are some pictures of him.
> View attachment 117147
> 
> View attachment 117145
> 
> View attachment 117146


Thank-you for going there to check on him. This is so sad. Some rules are meant to be broken and this surely should be one of them for the sake of this dear pup. Allowing him to suffer at the end of his days in order to follow a mandatory rule is just inhumane.
It is unfortunate there is not an organization that could have assisted this family to ease this pup across the bridge.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'm so sorry to hear he's in such poor shape...I can't begin to imagine how he must feel being separated from his family like this in his final days

Glassbuttercup I take my hat off to you and your family for your kindness!!! Hopefully this other pup will find a good forever home soon.

Pete


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I agree that they should be able to do the humane thing and euthanize them when they are in that bad of shape. It was heart breaking to see him just lying there, he honestly looked like he was going to pass on his own  My daughter and I tried to get some sort of response out of him, we called him, clapped, whistled. We went to the outside of the cage (which was the way he was facing) just in case he was deaf and couldn't hear us and we still just got nothing. The staff is trying to keep him comfortable there, they have him in one of the more secluded areas of the shelter and they have a comfy bed in there for him. I did read on the facebook page that he was adopted...I can't see them being able to do more for him than to take him strait to the vet to be euthanized. Even that would be a blessing for him, so I can hope that its true that someone was able to do that for him.


----------



## Tennyson

If you think about it....he's so very sick and the people he loves left him there. His heart must be broken something terrible.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

cgriffin said:


> Oh, I am so sorry and sad to hear that the old fella is in such bad shape. If he is dying, I do not understand that they don't waive the mandatory holding period. He was an owner turn in and obviously, they are not going to adopt him out to anybody. That is just plain old cruel, IMO.
> On a lighter note, I wish you good luck with getting to adopt the other Golden, he looks so precious.


Thanks, My interest in the other dog would be to re-home him. I put my name on the list just to make sure he wasn't euthanized. He really is a sweet old man.


----------



## sarahdove

*My heart is absolutly b r e a k i n g for him.*


----------



## mlbdenver

What if someone donated the money to have him euthanized AND have his family with him? Can't the family "un"-surrender him so that he can be helped to die humanely right now? This just seems so sad.


----------



## Thalie

Glassbuttercup, thank you for going to the shelter and I hope the other senior you posted gets out of there either with you or with another caring person. You are a better person than I am to be able not to judge Canelo's owners. 

I went back to the Facebook page and he is at peace and pain-free now. 

"I pulled Canelo today and he was in very poor condition. We gave him a double double cheeseburger and I held him and kissed him and helped him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I cried the tears on behalf of his family. I told him to fly high and fast to get to the bridge and all the pieces of our hearts would be there wagging their tails. It hurts every time but but he was not frightened or alone" (posted by Stevi Paul Martin, 8/1/12, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2000654621&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply ).

Rest easy, Canelo.


----------



## Laurie

This is the saddest thing I've ever read.

I'm so happy Canelo wasn't alone when he passed.

RIP Canelo.


----------



## Always51

such a sad end to a long life....the guy that pulled him is an angel...tears in my eyes....


----------



## Thalie

From what I gather from the FB page, Stevi pulled him for Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue. But yes, they are angels even though this story has such a heart-breaking ending.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thalie said:


> I went back to the Facebook page and he is at peace and pain-free now.
> "I pulled Canelo today and he was in very poor condition. We gave him a double double cheeseburger and I held him and kissed him and helped him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I cried the tears on behalf of his family. I told him to fly high and fast to get to the bridge and all the pieces of our hearts would be there wagging their tails. It hurts every time but but he was not frightened or alone" (posted by Stevi Paul Martin, 8/1/12, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2000654621&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply ).
> 
> Rest easy, Canelo.


Such a sad, sad story. I pray for Canelo all day and cry the tears for sweet old gold. This story will stay with me for very long time.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Canelo. You have a part of my heart to run with it. I hope I meet you one day.


----------



## Karen519

*Glassbuttercup*



Glassbuttercup said:


> Well, here is the bad news, this poor old guy is dying. After talking with the workers at the shelter I'm pretty sure that the previous owners just couldn't afford to pay the 200+ that it costs to have him euthanized at the vets. Although I couldn't do that to my dog that had been my faithful companion for 15 years, in today's economy, I'm not going to throw stones at the previous owners. He is in really bad shape, they said that he is paralyzed and can't walk, they want to euthanize him, but they have to wait the mandatory holding time before they can do it. He wont even respond/look at you when you talk to him.
> 
> There is another male 8 year old golden there whose owner does make me mad. He is soooo sweet and gets so happy when kids and puppies walk by. He was turned in as a stray and they found the microchip in him. They contacted the owner and he doesn't want to come get him. He is full of life and looks like he's got a few more good years to live. I'm #3 on the interested persons list so he will more than likely find a forever home. here are some pictures of him.
> View attachment 117147
> 
> View attachment 117145
> 
> View attachment 117146


Glassbuttercup: God Bless you for going to see Canelo and it is SO SAD that he was dying. God Bless SCGRR for being with him when he crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Please keep us posted on Lucas and if you are the one to adopt him! 
AUGUST 4 IS THIS SATURDAY!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup

I'm so glad to hear that they were able to help him cross the bridge with dignity. Thank you Stevi and SCGRR!! I will keep you posted on Lucas, I doubt I will be the one to adopt him. I'm the third person on the list and he is very adoptable. I just can't believe his owner does not want him!


----------



## Karen519

*Glassbuttercup*

Glassbuttercup

Just remember to check up on Lucas on August 4th, to make sure he doesn't fall through the cracks. It sure would be wonderful if you got to adopt him!
What a beautiful boy!1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is so heartbreaking, I too feel rules don't always apply to every situation, this is one of them.

I too am in tears, but so very grateful he was able to pass with love and dignity. 

God bless Stevi and SCGRR for stepping up for him. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Such a sad story. Thank you so much Stevi and SCGRR for being there at the end with Canelo. Many tears have been shed for you today sweet boy. Run free


----------



## Karen519

*Glassbuttercup*

Glassbuttercup

Thank you so much for going to see Canelo at the shelter and I am so grateful to SCGRR for taking him to the vet so he could cross the Rainbow Bridge with someone there holding him.
Please let us know when you hear about Lucas!!


----------



## kwhit

OMG! This is just heart wrenching. That poor baby...

I'm with Buddy's mom forever, this will stay with me for a very long time...


----------



## MikaTallulah

RIP Canelo- Run free again so sorry your human family let to down after years of faithfulness. You passed with many thinking and wishing the best for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Glassbuttercup*

GLASSBUTTERCUP

Today is the day that Lucas can be adopted? You'll have to check and see if he got adopted!


----------



## goldensrbest

You would think ,a vet would had just done it for free, this is such a sad story.


----------



## cgriffin

Sure hope he gets adopted, I mean Lucas. When I look at my Toby and imagine him sitting behind bars and nobody to love him, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## GoldenCamper

So very sad about Canelo  I would have taken that boy for a wagon ride or two. Glad a rescue stepped in and he got a some love and a cheeseburger.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

This makes me sick to my stomach. I can't believe it! If I were anywhere near that area, I would be the first in line to get this poor soul, even though I really can't have another dog. I'm praying for an update that he is in a loving home as soon as possible.

Oops - Just got all the way through the thread. This has broken my heart, that poor old soul. The people that helped him cross the bridge with love are wonderful. Oh, I stopped reading these for a reason.... I just can't bear it.


----------



## newport

That is HORRIBLE!!! Since we do not know the situation with the previous owners... I am not one to place blame.... BUT.....UNLESS THEY DIED IN AN ACCIDENT..... there is NO EXCUSE.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

Hi all,

I have not had a chance to reply until now. We had my oldest boy over with his wife and daughter and our next oldest boy with his girlfriend today. This was our first time meeting the girlfriend. I have been checking on Lucas since yesterday and he was no longer listed as of August 3rd. The tag on his cage said that he was available August 3rd and since I'm number 3 on his list I would not be able to get him until tomorrow. I'm pretty sure ( but I'll double check tomorrow) that the first person on the list took him home since he was no longer listed as available on the website.


----------



## Jacques2000

i just found this thread i'm glad there was someone there to help canelo and that it sounds like lucas has found a new home.


----------



## dborgers

Aw, geez. Canelo's story made this middle aged man weep. I couldn't imagine how anyone could do this. I'm glad that at least he was in a secluded (and hopefully quieter) area in a comfy bed and that someone came for him. I'll bet Canelo never imagined he'd move the hearts of so many people on this Earth. Run free, angel boy. Look forward to meeting you one day ...

Thank you SO much for going to check on Canelo and the 8 year old golden. So sweet of you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I too can't imagine leaving my pet like that.. So utterly sad. Our SPCA offers euthanasia I believe at a reduced rate but not entirely sure how much, it's so sad no one could step up and let the dog be euthanized with his family.. At least he's free from the body that was failing him. RIP Canelo.. Run free.


----------

